# Grafikkarten-Problem (GeForce FX)



## Infernus (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi leute,
   also, bisher hatte ich bei meiner grafikkarte sehr viele 3D-Anwendungen (also spiele  ) stark geruckelt haben. Ich habe mich immer gewundert wieso das ganze bei meinem Bruder mit einer Geforce4TI besser lief als bei mir, obwohl ich mir sogar einen besseren Prozessor zugelegt hatte.

 Und jetzt grad fällt mir durch zufall ein kleiner System-Test in die Hände, und der erkennt bei meiner Grafikkarte nur 64 MB, obwohl ich (laut kaufbeleg, den hab ich grad extra noch mal geprüft) eine 128MB Grafikkarte gekauft habe.

   Hat wer von euch ne ahnung, wo ich das ändern kann? (wahrscheinlich im Bios denk ich mal...)

   Ich verwende WindowsXP und habe bereits die neusten von nVidia geliferten Treiber drauf.

   hier ist noch ma ein screene vom Test: http://www.Infernus.savekb.de/grafikkarte.jpg

   THX 4 Help
   Gruß Infernus

  EDIT:
  Grafikkartenbezeichnung, nach kaufbeleg:
  Geforce 5 FX 5200 Grafikkarte 128 MB


 So, hab mich grad nochn bischen umgeschaut, und überall anders sagt er mir,d ass die Hardware 128 MB hat....
 Mir gibt das aber trotzdem arg zu denken, dass der MOH-Test nur 64 erkennt..


----------



## goela (5. Oktober 2005)

Glaube dieser Thread ist im Hardware-Forum besser aufgehoben!


----------



## ppb (8. Oktober 2005)

Infernus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi leute,
> also, bisher hatte ich bei meiner grafikkarte sehr viele 3D-Anwendungen (also spiele  ) stark geruckelt haben. Ich habe mich immer gewundert wieso das ganze bei meinem Bruder mit einer Geforce4TI besser lief als bei mir, obwohl ich mir sogar einen besseren Prozessor zugelegt hatte.
> 
> Und jetzt grad fällt mir durch zufall ein kleiner System-Test in die Hände, und der erkennt bei meiner Grafikkarte nur 64 MB, obwohl ich (laut kaufbeleg, den hab ich grad extra noch mal geprüft) eine 128MB Grafikkarte gekauft habe.
> ...




Hi
Das sie langsamer ist kann folgender Grund sein: 
Die GF FX5200 unterstützt DirectX9. Die neuen Games besitzen meistens DirectX9 Befehle, welche sehr realistische Effekte darstellen. Wenn man aber ein solches Game mit einer DirectX8 Grafikkarte spielt, stellt diese die DirectX9 Effekte nicht dar. Was zur Folge hat, dass sie mehr Leistungreserven hat. Die GF FX5200 ist die günstigste DirectX9 Karte. Man sollte sich aber nicht täuschen lassen. Denn die DirectX9 Effekte kannst du mit einer FX5200 höchstens als DiaShow geniessen  . Erst ab einer GF FX5900XT kannst du einigermassen flüssig spielen. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt würde ich dir eine GF 6600 / 6600GT empfehlen ( 100 - 200 EURO ).

Was die 64MB Ram betrifft; teste es nochmal mit einem anderen Programm zB. mit EverestHome DownloadLink: http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/prg/1/x/de011X-wc.html

Falls das Programm tatsächlich 64MB anzeigt solltest du dich beim Verkäufer beschweren und nach einer Graka mit 128MB Ram verlangen (vorausgesetzt du hast die Verpackung und die Quittung noch). Ach ja: ein Ausdruck des Ergebnisses könnte auch Hilfreich sein. 

Gruss PPB


----------



## Infernus (8. Oktober 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

 Weißt du zufällig, ob es eine Software gibt, die es mir ermöglicht die DX9 effekte zu deaktivieren, da ich eigentlich nicht vor hatte mir in kurzer Zeit eine neue Grafikkarte zuzulegen. 
 Bin da etwas knapper bei kasse.. :-(


----------



## ppb (8. Oktober 2005)

Soweit ich weiss gibts das nicht. Einzige Lösung: DX9 deinstallieren und DX8 Installieren... Problem: Die DX9 Games laufen nicht ohne installiertes directX9.

Gruss PPB


----------



## Alexander12 (8. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> meinem Bruder mit einer Geforce4TI besser lief als bei mir, obwohl ich mir sogar einen besseren Prozessor zugelegt hatte.



Der Prozessor ändert ab 2,8 - 3,0 GhZ eh nichts mehr. AMD ist übrigens besser (für Spiele) als Intel, weil der AMD die Gleitkommabefehle, die für Multimedianwendungen wichtig sind schneller ausführen kann.

Nun zur Grafikkarte.
So weit Ich weiß kriegst ne Handelübliche FX5200 zur Zeit für 49,99€, Ne Geforce 4 Ti 4200 bei eBay für maximal 30€. Ich habe auch ne GeForce 4 Ti 4200 mit *64 MB Ram* in meinem Rechner:

1.) Die meisten Spiele laufen recht flüssig.
2.) Ich habe *DirectX 9.0c* drauf, es gibt KEINE Porbleme.
3.) Ne GeForce 4 Ti ist ungefähr so gut wie eine GeForce 5700LE !  ;-) 
4.) Wenn mein Monitor mitspielen würde, könnte Ich locker auflösungen fahren von denen Man träumt!

Also so ne Geforce 4 Ti 4200 bringts echt voll.

Naja, das wars mal von mir.   


MfG Alexander12


EDIT: Oder du fragst deinen Bruder ob du Mal zocken kannst.  ;-)


----------



## ppb (8. Oktober 2005)

Alexander12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi.
> 
> Also so ne Geforce 4 Ti 4200 bringts echt voll.



@Alexander12

Ok... seiner Zeit war die GF 4 Ti 4200 wirklich eine SuperKlasse Karte... voll deiner Meinung, aber das war ANNO dazumal. Wenn man bedenkt wie schnell die Hardware heutzutage veraltet. Daher ist eine Neukauf einer GF Ti 4200 heute nicht mehr zu Empfehlen. 

Es gibt heute durchaus günstige Grakas, die die DX9 Effekte ausreichend "beschläunigen". Am bessten man sieht sich vor dem Kauf mal ein paar Tests an. Benchmark und Kommentare von den Testern. Dann ergiebt sich von alleine eine persönliches "Bild".

Ich würde etwas in der Richtung wie eine Radeon X700 / X700 XT, NVIDIA GF 6600 / 6600GT empfehlen. Kostenpunkt 90E bis 200E. mit diesen Karten kann man schon ohne Probleme Grafisch anspruchsvolle Games wie FarCry, HL2, Doom3 usw. zocken.

Gute Benchmarks gibts bei http://computerbase.de

Gruss PPB


----------



## Alexander12 (9. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> Bin da etwas knapper bei kasse..



Das musst aber auch bedenken, ppb.


Wie gesagt, bei eBay!  :-( 


MfG Alexander12


----------

